# μισαδειασμένο



## ianis

Could anyone please translate the word "μισαδειασμένο"? Looked for the word and tried to break it up and look for the meaning but haven't been able, it appears in the phrase "μπροστά σ'ένα κανάτι κρασί μισαδειασμένο" which seems to suggest the meaning.


----------



## dmtrs

It means half-empty.
The exact meaning of the form is a passive one: half-emptied.
I doubt if you can find a verb μισοαδειάζω (especially in the passive form μισοαδειάζομαι, from which, typically, the past participle μισοαδειασμένος derives) in a dictionary, but the word is widely used and generally understood.


----------



## ianis

Thank you very much dmtrs αδεια sounded familiar but looked for it instead of άδειος and found "permission/license" which would be out of the context. Greek is particularly tricky when one hasn't memorized yet enough vocabulary.


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> "μισαδειασμένο"


The adjective "μισοάδειος-α-ο" is probably more common.
μισοάδειος - Ελληνοαγγλικό Λεξικό WordReference.com


----------



## dmtrs

Perseas is right.
I just noticed that the word in the first post was 'μισαδειασμένο'. I wrote 'μισ*o*αδειασμένο'. It can be both. (μισ*ο*αδειάζω or μισαδειάζω -I believe the first is more common; but μισ*ο*άδειος and *never *μισάδειος)


----------



## ianis

Thank you both. It was a good thing not to figure the relation to get such a detailed explanation.


dmtrs said:


> I doubt if you can find a verb μισοαδειάζω (especially in the passive form μισοαδειάζομαι, from which, typically, the past participle μισοαδειασμένος derives) in a dictionary, but the word is widely used and generally understood.


Like you say can't find either forms neither in the dictionary nor the book of verbs only αδειάζω.


----------



## Αγγελος

Cf. also μισοτελειωμένος (=half-finished, unfinished), μισοφαγωμένος (=half-eaten), μισοκαμένος (=partly burnt),  μισοπεθαμένος (=nearly dead), μισοψημένος (=half-baked), μισοσβησμένος (=half-effaced) etc.  This is a frequent and productive formation in modern Greek.


----------



## ianis

Thank you Αγγελος.


----------



## Helleno File

Yes, thanks, Αγγελε.  I complained to my Greek class last year  about my experience of the "λίγα *μισοσπασμένα* παγκάκια" in the car park outside Μυκήνες on a very hot day while waiting for the bus.


----------



## eno2

μισ*ο*άδειος = μισoγεμάτος

Because half empty and half full is the same....


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> μισ*ο*άδειος = μισoγεμάτος
> 
> Because half empty and half full is the same....


Right. 

In Greek there's an expression: Βλέπω το ποτήρι μισοάδειο ή μισογεμάτο.
Half full indicates optimism, whereas half empty pessimism.

Probably this expression exists in other languages too like in English:
Is the glass half empty or half full? - Wikipedia


----------



## eno2

Perseas said:


> Βλέπω το ποτήρι μισοάδειο ή μισογεμάτο.
> Half full indicates optimism, whereas half empty pessimism.



That's exactly the expression I wondered if it existed in Greek indeed. 
It exists, so that would make those two terms fairly frequent...

Same expression in Dutch.


----------

